# thoroughbred conformation thoughts



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i just put my quarter horse up for people to see and a few things were pointed out that i was unaware of so i thought i would put my thoroughbred gelding up for people to judge his conformation thanks. I know he is not standing very well in either of the pictures but they are the best i have at the moment.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

He needs more weight and more muscle... in my personal opinion. His topline is poor and his ribs are visible.

Aside from that, I love his color.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

i love is colour too. He has put a bit of weight on since i bought him but its slow and i have been working on his topline the best i can considering he is difficult to ride.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree, he needs a good amount of weight and muscle. His spine and ribs are clearly visible. I would not ride this guy until he has gained his weight back.

Otherwise I don't see any glaring conformation fults with him. Hi has pretty high withers, but that may be exaggerated due to his weight.


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I think he could be really nice with the above posters suggestions of more weight and muscle. You don't need to ride to put on muscle. There are some great post in Horse health for putting weight on and there are some great post under Horse training for muscles. Good luck! Looking forward to pictures when he is looking better. I bet he will be very handsome.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

With weight and muscle, he'll be my personal favorite type--stocky but lean :lol:

His shoulder seems a tad upright, and his pasterns and hooves are tiny, but that's typical for TB's. He'll be a nice-lookin' boy with weight and muscle! What do you plan to do with him?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I was planning to learn to ride on him and use him for pleasure riding and maybe decide on something later but he's turned out to be too much for me because he is very stubborn and doesnt like to do anything faster then a walk


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

It may be because he's so underweight that he doesn't want to go very fast. Get him in better condition and he might get to be a firecracker for you.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

it could be but he is also quite different in the paddock or in hand he can be quite athletic and loves to run and buck in the paddock


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

I rescued a horse a month ago, and he was under weight too and very lethargic. He has been putting on weight and I've slowly been switching him over to his new feed as well as a supplement and he has more energy now. That said, and like the others said, he will fill out more with some weight and muscles. He is very cute though!  Also, maybe he wasn't worked with or treated properly before he came to you, so maybe that is why he is so stubborn. The patience will pay off


----------

